# Ibutamoren



## Oblivious (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello all, I was thinking about taking mk677 (again) and I wanted to hear some opinions.
The first time i took it I noticed that i can eat almost 3x more than usual , which in all honesty is the main reason why i want to use it, and another positive was the great sleep I got off of it which is another problem for me, I cant ****ing sleep for more than 6 hours unless ive been up for 24 hours 
The only side affect i got was water bloating and numb fingers, but im wondering if anyone else experienced anything similar ? 
I have issues getting my food in daily, especially proteins because my stomach is super small and I can really sickly full before i finish a meal
for the past month ive been eating a little more and it seems to helping with size.
Im 22, 5"11 205 lbs and around 16% bodyfat
thank you


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 11, 2021)

Watch your blood sugar on that stuff as it increased mine.  Simply discontinuing the peptide brought my blood sugar back to normal.

Oddly, I purchased it to help with joint/tendon pain and better sleep was the only benefit I received from it at the cost of nearly doubling my blood sugar by going from the 80s to the 150s...


----------

